# Tinctorius clutch



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

After some unfertilized eggs got some development in D. Tinctorius eggs.
The oldest clutch is about 3 weeks old but in Poison Frogs by
Biology, Speciea & Captive Husbandry Lotters, Jungfer, Henkel & Schmidt / Chimaira are said to hatch 10-12 days. I see development but no movement in the eggs. Just curious if they'r going well 

Mine D. Tinctorius prefer film canisters, saw no eggs under the cocohuts with petri dish.

The oldest clutch - more than 3 weeks - definitely dead. White dots are collembola or mites - i don't know, the'r tooooooo smal 

















Clutch №2, about two weeks old.
Tadpoles are about 7mm

















№3. Add one more week. Best seen on white  

































The latest one, eggs are black, flashlight changed the coloration.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations! What type of tinc are they?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice! Congratulations. Hope they keep it up!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

WendySHall said:


> Congratulations! What type of tinc are they?


Seller got no exact info about their morph. I guess them to be Dwarf Cobalt - French Guiana - Nominant.

Question: is it normal that tadpoles dewelop in eggs more than two weeks?... Mina are still in the eggs, but showing development, still not moving.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi RNkot,

The first clutch looks bad, but the other two seem fine. I find it's not very easy to work with D. tinctorius eggs when they are laid in film canisters, so you may want to remove them. The frogs will get used to laying on a petri dish in the coco-hut, which will work a lot better for you in the long run.

If you want to raise the tadpoles outside the vivarium, you can take the canisters out and lay them on their side in a dish with a small amount of water (not enough to cover the eggs). When they eggs hatch, the tads can be moved to their growing containers.

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Mine have taken up to 17-18 days, at 78F. Usually they'll wiggle a bit after 10 days, when I spray water or shine a light on them. After they hatch, they'll often be still for 3-4 days.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Got first movement - reaction to light. It's about 20+ days already. Temperature is the same.
Getting ready to rise about 15 tadpoles.


----------



## ChgoHerp (Apr 21, 2009)

Just curious. are you providing them with a petrie lid with some type of cover over it? It makes it a lot easier to move just the tadpoles and not the other eggs.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

ChgoHerp, they have Petri dish covered with half of coco nut, but didn't use it, instead i founnd my clutches in film canisters only.


How long does it takes for tadpoles to hatch from eggs? Thery'r about 4 weeks already, showing development & low activity, but none hatched...


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow! 4 weeks and still in the egg seems to be a long time. Mine generally take about 2 weeks, give or take a few days. I'm not sure what could make them take so long...perhaps temps? If so, mine are kept in the 70's if that helps. You may want to do a slow temp change, a radical jump probably wouldn't be good.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm really confused  
Temperatures are about 74-77°F
Out for rereading any info i can find


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

14 days is what most would say to be in the normal range, but there are exceptions. I haven't had eggs take that long to hatch out, but did have a tad in the water for 6 months that came onto land just fine. I'd just wait and see what happens. There's not much you can do at this point. Let mother nature take it's course and just go along for the ride.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Happened  Came home & found first one to hatch


----------



## Godkinw (Aug 16, 2011)

What type of container is best to raise tinc tadpoles in? I successfully raised a single tadpole, but now I have many and I've been reading on this site about growth hormone inhibition. Can I just use small plastic cups, or do they need something bigger?

What do you all use for your tadpoles?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Tinc tads are known not only for secreting hormones that will inhibit the growth of other tads, but also for their tendency to be cannibalistic. So, although some have reported success raising them together...I find it best not to take chances and raise each tad separate. 

Here is a link to the cups that I get from Josh's...
16 oz. Tadpole Cup - Tadpole Containers | Josh's Frogs
He also sells them in bulk quantities of 100 and 500 I believe.

You also want to have lids available for when they sprout legs (just in case they start to climb the sides before you notice). Josh's vented fruit fly lids will fit these containers, or you can get the solid plastic ones that they sell and poke holes in them which ends up a little cheaper.

I've also heard of people using regular small plastic drinking cups or plastic butter bowls, etc to raise tads. Just be sure that you have a lid that fits it. Nothing would be worse than spending 2 months (or more) raising a tad only to have it escape and die.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Some Tinctorius are still with tails.



















Others nearly morphed.



















And finaly i got trio of first Tinctorius froglets.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Hatched from eggs 2 august
Ouf of water 28 october


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

They look good!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

They are adorable! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow! I love that pattern... Was it dwarf cobalt someone mentioned earlier? If not, what are those?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

What about feeding? It's already 5 days since first came out of water, but i don't see them feeding insects?..


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Mine froglets will start feeding on 1day old pinheads and fruit fly 3-5days after fully morph.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

so glad they pulled through! how many of the original good bath of eggs made it to froglets? I've raised some tads - a few days after they came oow they ate only a couple melanogasters a day and slowly built their way up to more. gl and keep up the good work!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

jdooley195 said:


> Wow! I love that pattern... Was it dwarf cobalt someone mentioned earlier? If not, what are those?


Yes these are D. Tinctorius Cobalt - the only frogs i got these far.



DendroRachel said:


> so glad they pulled through! how many of the original good bath of eggs made it to froglets? I've raised some tads - a few days after they came oow they ate only a couple melanogasters a day and slowly built their way up to more. gl and keep up the good work!


Till now i have: 
6 froglets
3 tadpoles with back legs
5 tadpoles came out of eggs 3 days ago
4 eggs shoving good development
first 2 clutch were bad, but next one turned into froglets. I didn't cout but think in total i got 9 clutch, 3 of them weren't good.
I see if the clutch develops & shows tadpole on yolk, it will be good.

It's just my experience with only 6 froglets so don't take it as a rule


----------

